# 11-4



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

After beating the Spurs last night. What are your expectations for the regular season now that the first month is in the books?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Didn't want to respond to this before seeing them play the Heat, but I have to say they look really good right now. Tyson's an underrated addition. The team is better than the sum of it's parts, which is as much a compliment as it is a problem. On any given night, you don't really know where the offense comes from outside of Dirk. Could be Terry. Could be Caron. Lately it's been Tyson. And even Marion. But there really isn't that solid #2, which has me worried. 

Not only that, but the fact that four or five other teams in the West are playing at a really high level means the Mavericks might still have a tough first round matchup, potentially on the road. A little frustrating to be 12-4 and in 5th place. 

I'll say the Mavericks get around 57 wins though. Glad to see them beat some good teams. And win some back-to-back games.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> After beating the Spurs last night. What are your expectations for the regular season now that the first month is in the books?



:baseldance:regular season


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

16-4... really surprised how well the Mavs have been playing so far, especially on defense.


----------

